# ..........



## Claymore (4 Sep 2016)

...........


----------



## NazNomad (4 Sep 2016)

... now let's see an internal cut. :-D


----------



## Claymore (4 Sep 2016)

.......


----------



## NazNomad (4 Sep 2016)

The thing that impressed me the most was that the blade didn't break at the weld. Obviously 'Made in China' or summat?


----------



## linkshouse (5 Sep 2016)

I want one! :shock: 

How would one set the guide blocks? There won't be much gutter to go at.

@Claymore Making your own bandsaw seems a tad extreme, I'd be interested to know more about that if you decide to progress it.

Phill


----------



## linkshouse (5 Sep 2016)

Doh! Sorry, I've realised now it is the whole machine not just the blade!

Still want one, but at 2000 euros I think I'll be wanting one for some time...

Brian, your corian bearing suggestion makes more sense to me now but how would you go on with the blade length?

Phill


----------



## boboxsi (6 Sep 2016)

I am thinking that is perfect combination with scroll saw. Sometime i have project which have small internal cuts and long outside cuts and scroll saw is to slow for that. On german side the price is 1300 euros. As someone mentioned that the main consider is the blades. On playwood thick 12mm i have to change blades on my scroll saw every hour. If blades for this Pegas saw are to expencive than it is expencive cutting. We know where the prices of our product are


----------



## boboxsi (6 Sep 2016)

1190 eur
https://www.dictum.com/en/tools/power-tools/sawing/716062/pegas-scroll-band-saw


----------



## finneyb (6 Sep 2016)

Claymore":1whuzonn said:


> aye Naz it would be very useful for my Intarsia work as there's very few internal cuts but will wait until price comes down before buying one, the main thing is how long the blades would last cutting 1 1/2" Oak
> I am tempted to design my own saw and get some very narrow blades made for it, You could make your wheels from Corian as you can cut it and rout it and then bond some bearings in.
> Something to think about over winter



Brian

Couldn't you use a bandsaw and adapt the guide blocks? Guide blocks could be corian with small slit. 
Internal cuts be a little difficult, if you needed to do them.

Brian


----------



## bigbob1 (6 Sep 2016)

Hi Brian you can buy a wheel for thinner blades depending on what model of bandsaw you have that's the good news the bad news is you have to send to USA for it as I have not found one in the UK yet or anything like it, and for what it is it is expensive.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7gmzra_5_c

http://www.carterproducts.com/band-saw- ... stabilizer

A good toolmaker in the uk could build one though and it would probably be quite successful


----------



## CHJ (6 Sep 2016)

I see they have paired Bearing guides grooved to suit each blade type, so dependant on blade preferences more than one set of guides will be needed.
€77.90 a pair and the blade €23-27 each, not altogether impossible to modify an existing saw to handle them but a rather expensive niche setup for all but someone bent on high output production.

https://www.dictum.com/en/tools/power-t ... s-2-pieces

A set of the bearings with grooves to match a more conventional/cheaper thin blade material thickness may be viable for Bandsaw box production.


----------



## boboxsi (8 Sep 2016)

small details


----------



## Alexam (10 Sep 2016)

The Carter Stabilizers are expensive once you all the shipping costs and the import duty, but they are very good indeed and keeps the blade verticle on it's own. However, the *blades* look very interesting and I was wondering if they could make longer blades, to fit the BS400 for instance (3378mm)

I have the Stabilizer but the finest blade I have used so far is 1/8" from Tuffsaw. It would be good to try something even smaller, just to see what it can do on a larger saw.
Think I may try and make contact and see.

Malcolm


----------



## finneyb (10 Sep 2016)

Just looked at the Carter stabilizer - an impressive video http://www.carterproducts.com/band-saw- ... emo-videos

When I Google bandsaw blade stabilizer - there is nothing else but Carter - which probably explains the price for such a simple device.
Maybe Axminster could produce something


----------



## Claymore (10 Sep 2016)

......


----------



## loftyhermes (10 Sep 2016)

A bearing with a snap ring groove would possibly work. Something like this. http://www.bearingboys.co.uk/Ball-Beari ... --80927-p#


----------



## woodpig (10 Sep 2016)

finneyb":r4k9i54s said:


> Just looked at the Carter stabilizer - an impressive video http://www.carterproducts.com/band-saw- ... emo-videos
> 
> When I Google bandsaw blade stabilizer - there is nothing else but Carter - which probably explains the price for such a simple device.
> Maybe Axminster could produce something



They aren't difficult to make. I made one for my BS300E. I bought a bearing with a snap ring groove in it, it's not central but it still works.


----------



## Claymore (10 Sep 2016)

........


----------



## finneyb (10 Sep 2016)

Brian

It looks like a pulley wheel - I don't think it would hold the blade.

Brian


----------



## finneyb (10 Sep 2016)

woodpig":38z13l6h said:


> finneyb":38z13l6h said:
> 
> 
> > Just looked at the Carter stabilizer - an impressive video http://www.carterproducts.com/band-saw- ... emo-videos
> ...



Picture would be useful; and where did you get the bearing or name/no etc.

Brian


----------



## woodpig (10 Sep 2016)

I got the bearing from Simply Bearings but any good bearing factor should sell them.

Some more details here:

record-bs300e-upgrades-t54641-45.html


----------



## finneyb (11 Sep 2016)

Woodpig 

Just looked at my bandsaw - a yellow peril from Axminster.
It looks like all I need to do is get the bearing and an piece of 6-8mm bar as an axle and make some spacers to hold the bearing central on the axle.

Thanks

Brian


----------



## boboxsi (24 Dec 2016)

Hi

I am thinking to buy this pegas band saw. I know it is expensive. But i am making a lot of puzzle from oak 20 mm thick 
What do you think is it worth investment will i return the money with it. 

Here is movie but it is in german language but picture is picture.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqpgHkqwljo


----------



## Claymore (25 Dec 2016)

.....


----------



## boboxsi (25 Dec 2016)

Brian

I do not sell them more than 20-30 pcs.
But there is no feed back regarding this band saw.
My main consider is as you wrote operation cost and speed of cutting.

i check and with band saw you receive :
Roller guide (2 pieces) with two guiding grooves. Suited for fine-cutting saw blades No. 9 / 12 (Nr. 716066 / 716068)
2 saw blades (respectively 1x No. 9 and No. 12) 

Sorry i will write in eur price 

Than i cut al so with nr 5 and you have to buy 
Roller guide 2 pcs is 87 eur and blade 24 eur 
That is a lot now the band saw is not 1200 eur but 1311 eur 

You know if for the cutting i spend less time that means cheaper product. But if the operation cost are to high 
than i do not see any advance in this band saw. My be that you can cut 15 cm thick wood but in general 
you can cut 7 cm oak with hegner scroll saw but we sll know it is not easy and fast.


i have at home Hegner scroll saw. But i have 2 project which i cut 20 pcs 3 days. a have to change a lot of blades but they are cheap
If i have this band saw and if it saw faster than scroll saw there is a good things that i buy it.


----------

